# Europe Reviews, August 2007



## Keitht (Aug 6, 2007)

Duchally Country Estate, Scotland

Review by Susan Hamann

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Aug 7, 2007)

Il Poggio, Italy

Review by Nicole & Doug Adil


----------



## Keitht (Aug 13, 2007)

Hilton Craigendarroch, Scotland

Review by Candace and Jim Gilbert


----------



## Keitht (Aug 13, 2007)

El Marques Palace, Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain

Review by Edward Kosys

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Aug 13, 2007)

Paramount Walton Hall, England

Review by Dimsie & John Harman Gibson


----------



## Keitht (Aug 14, 2007)

St. Johann im Pongau & Alpenland Sporthotel, Austria

Review by Steve & Jean Mueller


----------



## Keitht (Aug 20, 2007)

Apartamentos Plaza Basilica - Royal Holiday Club, Spain

Review by Pat Holiday


----------



## Keitht (Aug 22, 2007)

Residence Panorama Villars, Switzerland

Review by Barb & Fred Bangeman

11years since previous review


----------



## Keitht (Aug 26, 2007)

Marco Polo Club Alpina, Austria

Review by Barb & Fred Bangeman


----------

